# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Серийный номер для Неро 7

## Аюр

У меня недавно переустановилии систему и мне пришлось заново устанаваливать многие программы, в том числе и Неро, скачанную по этой ссылке http://www.nero.com/rus/downloads-nero7-update.php , но в установке требуют ввести серийный номер. Но до переустановки номер и так был был введенным, а сейчас поле для введения номера стоит пустым. Можно где-нибудь достать серийный номер?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

http://www.nero.com/rus/downloads-nero9-free.php

----------


## Аюр

Кстати, мне установили XP GAME 2008, до этого на моем компе тоже был какой-то XP.

----------


## Matias

Несколько бесплатных программ для записи CD/DVD:
DeepBurner Free
ImgBurn

----------


## Аюр

Мне нужен Неро не только для записи дисков, но и с приложением Неро Визион, чтобы редактировать видео. Другим программам я вообще не доверяю, ибо они мне все диски портят. Неужели нигде нет серийника на этот http://www.nero.com/rus/downloads-nero7-update.php ?

----------


## pig

www.softkey.ru - там должны быть.

----------

